# Co2 misting versus 100% dissolved



## Alastair (18 Nov 2011)

Have been sat thinking today, like you do, and with me using my DIY reactor, I've noticed my drop checker changes colour quicker, but pearling doesn't seem to be as good as it was with a mist diffuser. 
I'm not fussed about the pearling to be honest, but I've read conflicting things on the two, so....which is better, 100%dissolved co2, or a very fine mist? 
Does anyone else have experience of the two. Obviously my main benefit of dissolved is no bubbles in the tank yeyyy


----------



## John S (18 Nov 2011)

Any difference in plant growth or condition?


----------



## Alastair (22 Nov 2011)

Not too sure as I've adjusted other things in my tank at the same time but plant growth seems to have improved more so


----------



## Quetzalcoatl (22 Nov 2011)

After recently changing over from the UP atomizer to the am1000 I have found that the level of pearling has decreased somewhat. I am also having to injecting 2 times higher than I was with the UP to achieve the correct Co2 levels. That said though my fish are much, much happier. I hadn`t seen some fish (through the awful fog) for the duration I had the UP in my tank. Now everyone is swimming around with joy on their little fishy faces!   

I want to also add that I am not 100% sure though that when I was using the UP it was legitimate O2 release from the plants, more the release of undisolved Co2 from the plants that had not fully dissolved and had attached itself to the fauna. Therefor giving the illusion of pearling. If that makes any sense?? 

My plants are still pearling using the am1000, just not as much, however I know now that this is occuring without question, and is not just an illusion that I think I got using the UP atomizer? But hey, what do I know?  

In all. I am happy with the transition. The increase in Co2 usage isn`t really an issue for me now that my old man " Pub Landlord" got me a 22kg cylinder free off a "mate" and free refills when ever the BOC man comes to do the cylinder replacements!


----------



## foxfish (22 Nov 2011)

I have definitely read that the misting has a more efficient effect but, I guesse you can read anything about anything!
When my C02 goes off & the mist disappears the pearling is spectaculator but the lack of mist is ever more pleasant!!
I actually use a Needle wheel pump but it has the same mist effect, I would prefer no mist but the ease of use has kept me using it - for the time being.


----------



## AverageWhiteBloke (22 Nov 2011)

I guess its the million dollar question  personally if I could have no mist in my tank I would go with that as long as the plants were healthy. Like mentioned pearling is not that important so should be seen as a added luxury. It does seem mad at times that we strive to replicate nature as Much as we do then have a very unnatural looking fog going on in the tank through the majority of the viewing time ! I can't wait some nights for the co2 to switch off some nights to see what the tank really looks like in all its glory as it were.


----------



## Alastair (23 Nov 2011)

It does seem that misting is the preferred method, I just got a bit fed up of the bubbles all over the tank as I sit relatively close to it. I did see more pearling with my up diffuser but as said not sure whether it was partly down to co2 bubbles attaching then floating off. 
The bubbles annoyed me that much that I built my own reactor, ok I don't get pearling AS much, but my over all plant condition does seem to have suddenly doubled, and not only that but my fish seem a hell of alot happier. 
When I misted they'd sulk until it was turned off, now they are as happy as larry. 
I tend to be home during most of the photo period and when people came round I got the 'what's all the bubbles' question all the time. I don't have that anymore now either. 
It was just a question that was popping up in my head and thought I'd ask it. Most people on here seem to use the misting method but wondered if anyone like myself had converted to reactors and noticed any major differences?


----------



## AverageWhiteBloke (23 Nov 2011)

Most posts I have read in here say misting is the best, perhaps the co2 bubbles clinging to the underside of leaves is the reason behind that. When fully dissolved the co2 is maybe only in certain quantities passing over leaves and already regulating itself with the water surface and going into the atmosphere while misting is delaying the time on the leaf giving the plant more time to utilise it in a more concentrated form. My theory no expert

I used to have a reactor in the tank which was a bit of an eye sore but got good results. Unfortunately the set up I have now will only let me use misting bUt I'm hoping to change to a canister soon and may change that.


----------



## spyder (23 Nov 2011)

Having used an up attomizer for the 1st time for just over a week I kinda like it. Sure it's a little misty but the bubbles are so fine its not a big deal for me. My photoperiod being 4ish - 10:30ish with gas off at 9 means I get an hour to view without mist.

I've not used a reactor so cannot compare but the mist helps me see the flow pattern through the tank. Not sure how the fish will take to it I guess we'll see the weekend when I grab half a dozen dithers.


----------



## Quetzalcoatl (23 Nov 2011)

I found that initally the mist was bearable like Spyder says, but after several weeks that fine mist soon becomes not so fine!! Even with bleaching, and scrubbing I struggled to maintain the initial mistiness! (Is that a word?) 

To add. Messed about with my am1000 last night, trying different media/no media etc. Put it all back together. Turned Co2 back on. Ejaculation of Co2 from filter out!! Seems like what ever I use in there, same problem. NO full dissolution!!!! Whats more. It`s sprung a leak. I`m going back on my original statement. And purchasing a new UP atomizer I think?


----------



## Alastair (23 Nov 2011)

Quetzalcoatl said:
			
		

> I found that initally the mist was bearable like Spyder says, but after several weeks that fine mist soon becomes not so fine!! Even with bleaching, and scrubbing I struggled to maintain the initial mistiness! (Is that a word?)
> 
> To add. Messed about with my am1000 last night, trying different media/no media etc. Put it all back together. Turned Co2 back on. Ejaculation of Co2 from filter out!! Seems like what ever I use in there, same problem. NO full dissolution!!!! Whats more. It`s sprung a leak. I`m going back on my original statement. And purchasing a new UP atomizer I think?



Why not make yourself a reactor? Very cheap to do. And simple to make. Sorry to hear that though, you've had no luck with that have you. 

@averagewhitebloke, I think you hit the nail on the head there maybe, in that the mist sticks to plants allowing more time to be absorbed where as dissolved may have vented off more.......hmmmmm


----------



## Matt Warner (23 Nov 2011)

Personally I don't actually mind co2 mist going round the tank. I find that it is useful because you can see whether the co2 is getting everywhere around the tank.


----------



## DRG93 (5 Feb 2016)

As long as the CO2 is being distributed around the tank (whether it be fully dissolved or as a fine mist) then that should be your only concern. Getting the CO2 everywhere regardless of what diffusion method you actually use.


----------



## aaron.c (8 Feb 2016)

Alistair. Could you share the design of your reactor. I can't stand this mist 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Nelson (8 Feb 2016)

You could try this one.

http://www.ukaps.org/forum/threads/high-flow-diy-reactor-now-with-video.23337/


----------



## HiNtZ (18 Feb 2016)

I've heard misting is beneficial... also increasing o2 to saturate more co2 which seems counterintuitive.

Dennis Wong on YouTube, "optimizing co2 in planted tank" goes in depth about misting/f ull saturation


----------

